# Put your hands up RAW feeders!



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Trying to help someone on another forum get her dog on raw. She has been reading about it and found a site that is against raw and brings up risks to it. 
So just put your hands in so I know how many of ya'll feed raw and have not had any bacterial infections or your dogs do not have mineral deficiencies. I linked her to this site so hopefully she joins. 
You can just say yes or I do. LOL


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Considering I think my cat has gotten salmonella from the kibble he eats which was recently recalled and my dogs have been just fine I put my hand up!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Over a year, two dogs, great bloodwork, no salmonella!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My 1 year old pup has been raw fed since 8 weeks. He's strong and healthy with incredibly white teeth.

The only bacterial infections he has encountered have been from contaminated water from dog parks-- cured with holistic means.

Yes-- I feed raw!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes. One dog, over two years now, I can't remember when exactly we made the full convert. One cat, hard work in progress. One friend, one dog converted, another old dog half converted. One niece, converting her dog after her honeymoon next month. It's all good!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Me too! 

Dogs have never been healthier!

No disgusting farts or horrible diarrhea anymore!

And their teeth are super clean.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Raw fed dogs and cats since 2001


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've never done bloodwork, but since murphy looks better than ever, I doubt he has a deficiency. he has also never had to go to the vet from getting bacteria for raw food.

actually, i have had less puke/diarrhea episodes on raw, because murphy used to get sick from water on hike or in parks and we haven't had that problem since . I think kibble stays in the gut unnaturally long so it harbors more bacteria than raw which would get digested and move along quicker.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 6 month old puppy raw fed since 8 weeks and a 11 month old puppy fed at least partial raw since she was 4 months old. I have never had blooodwork done but by all outward appearances both are healthy as can be with gleaming white teeth.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

7 dogs - 12 puppies all raw fed puppies weaned to raw. No illness, bacterial infections, e-coli or salmonella. Sickeningly healthy dogs, gorgeous coats, beautiful teeth and not stinky in coat or breath. Never, never will go back to kibble. Cost effective as we pay less than we did with kibble and no recall scares here!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

3 dogs and six cats doing great!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been raw feeding my GSD for over 2 years. No one in my family, including my 2 young children, have ever been sick. I think it is scarier to feed dog kibble which sits in the gut for at least 12 hrs. (where who knows what type of bacteria can grow) as opposed to raw meet which digests in about 4-5 hours. Raw food is a much safer option for dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Almost three years here, with no problems, nobody humans or dogs sick.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

We have ten PMR fed carnivores in this house.
3 Ferrets, 4 Dogs, 3 Cats.
None have ever had an illness related to their food. As a matter of fact, they hardly ever get sick or go to the vet. I was told my mom's 7 yr old cocker/lab mix needed a dental cleaning, switched her PMR, and now her teeth are gleaming white. Not one bit of tartar on her molars. She is now 9 and last time she went in for a check-up the Dr. asked if we had gotten them cleaned somewhere else. LOL


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Over a year here. Plus I work at a clinic that promotes raw feeding (BARF but still raw meat) and I can't think of any illnesses related to raw meat ever being brought in.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

YES...we were in an out of the vet's office due to Yogi's allergies until feeding raw...since, not a single visit. :amen::whoo:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Three dogs, multiple fosters, and no infections or any odd blood work in a year and a half. Have two dogs with a neurological disorder and if they eat kibble, the next day they have an episode and lose their balance. The toxins in it are too much for them. On raw, their episodes still happen, but much less infrequent. Great coats, great bowl movements, great teeth, and no worry whatsoever about someone else getting it right -- It's all up to their momma and that's how it should be!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We feed raw and have never had any ill effects from it other than lack of money due to buying more meat than my freezer can handle!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Boys have been raw fed for 2 years! Except for a 6 week hiatus back to kibble.
I got grossed out and went back to raw!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

One dog for 2 and a half years, two more on raw since October 2011. All three have never been healthier! No bad breath, soft and shiny coats, sparkly white teeth, great muscle tone!


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I've only been feeding raw for a little over a month, but she's doing great! and her teeth are looking better than they have in years!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

3 dogs on prey model raw here! Soon a kitten to be weaned to raw as well. All dogs are doing great on it and my sharpei has never looked better. I've been feeding raw for almost 3 years


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My pug Ruby is on PMR 10 months! Adopting a second pug next month who will also be fed PMR! Best diet ever!!! Glad I made the switch. No more bi-monthy vet visits from kibble issues!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

raw feeding an english bulldog for just over a year,i was told bulldogs cannot handle raw meat and bones!!,she eats well,has learnt to rip and tear ,never sick,great coat and teeth,no tear stains,cant say she doesnt fart lol it depends what shes had for her tea,always eats whats put down for her, and this forum is one of the most helpful forums i use,i will never go back to kibble feeding ,i know what my dog is eating and gets a full menu,karen


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been feeding raw for about a year now and never had any problems here 

Also eat raw meat myself, and i've never had any problems!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hands up for my pug and corgi mix...

my corgi mix is almost 13. i think she would not be with us had we not switched, given her beginnings...
my pug has perfect white teeth, his ears are on maintenance with wax but not yeasty stinky stuff.....he has narrow ear canals so they easily get a wax build up.....

other than that...not one single issue.

they have been raw fed for two years and are doing great.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> raw feeding an english bulldog for just over a year,i was told bulldogs cannot handle raw meat and bones!!,she eats well,has learnt to rip and tear ,never sick,great coat and teeth,no tear stains,cant say she doesnt fart lol it depends what shes had for her tea,always eats whats put down for her, and this forum is one of the most helpful forums i use,i will never go back to kibble feeding ,i know what my dog is eating and gets a full menu,karen


this dog is a poster child for raw.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Over a year, two dogs, great bloodwork, no salmonella!


and an older dog with heart issues who seems to be improving.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

7 months on raw with a bull terrier with a sensative tummy and NO health issues!!!!
will NEVER EVER EVER go back to kibble or canned or cooked


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> this dog is a poster child for raw.....


thankyou thats a lovely thing to say,karen


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Count me in too. Rawfed Stanley for 13 months now. He was 5 when we got him, not sure what he was fed on before but his coat was dull as ditch water. Now it is shiny and soft, back teeth really good, I love knowing exactly what my boy is eating.

I have fully converted one friend's cavoodle to raw also.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Two raw dogs here, no issues so far - only positive things! Gorgeous dogs on the inside and out!

Piper got her champion title on raw and she's been consistently in the top three in lure coursing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Six raw fed dogs here. Four of which have been raised on raw. No problems whatsoever, all are healthier than they would be on kibble! 

Tell your friend to read, research, and get a good, experienced, knowledgeable support group for guidance. I'm personally a fan of this support group right here :thumb:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Hand raised here too. Ten dogs and 2 cats on raw for a year this month and all doing better than ever. One dog with multiple health issues that is miraculously better, one dog that has made it to 18 yrs old and is a beautiful weight with a glossier coat than she's ever had. (Well, the glossy coat goes for all of them actually.) And both cats are FIV + and one has had to have surgery for bladder crystals. No more crappy prescription food for him and he's as healthy as any cat I've seen!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention and I don't know if this is related or not but I like to think so. 
My boy has Pannus an incurable eye condition that normally requires eye drops for the rest of their lives. 
Stanley hasn't needed drops for over 10 months now - veterinary eye specialist said it doesn't seem to be deteriorating at all.
Could be environmental, could be diet????????

(Uberreiters Syndrome otherwise known as Chronic Superficial Keratitis or Pannus)
'Is a chronic progressive disease of the canine cornea. It typically begins as an invasion by blood vessels and inflammatory cells of the more superficial cornea at position 3 or 9 o'clock. Both eyes are usually affected but the degree of involvement, may not be identical in each. After initial ingrowth of blood vessels and inflammation, pigment cells (brown) invade the cornea. Focal grey spots or a greyish band is often present in the clear cornea adjacent to the edge of the lesion (this is a fat deposition in the cornea). As the active red lesion advances, pigmentation usually increases and vision is affected to a variable degree, depending on the extent of corneal involvement. Often the first clinical signs noticed by the owner is a deficit in the dogs lower visual fields, if the lower 2/3 or more of the cornea are affected.

Responsiveness of the disease to corticosteroid therapy. The most recent study of a large number of cases showed that:
a) ages affected ranged from 9 months to 13 years
b) Greyhounds appear to be affected at a lesser age (av. 1.7 yr) than say Labrador Retrievers (av. 7.4yrs) or Shelties (av. 6.2yrs)
c) of distinct breeds affected, German Shepherds 82%, Siberian Husky 2.5% and Collies 2.5% accounted for 87% of cases 

Other breeds seen in this survey were mixed breeds, Border Collie, Akita, Poodle as well as those already mentioned. We see this in the Siberian Husky and working Collies in NZ

CAUSE
This still remains undetermined but not caused by bacteria or other infectious agents. An immunological mechanism has been suggested, this is supported by presence of certain cell types in the lesions associated with immune related disease.'

This information from our specialist veterinary opthalmologist


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Two dogs on raw here. I got Shade two years ago and switched him over from a grain free kibble to raw a little bit after I switched Rocky. He came to me with a constant rash on his belly and a bottle of antihistamines and special shampoo. Since then, all his hair has grown back and I have never given him a single one of his pills or used any of his special shampoo. In fact, he's only been bathed a few times since then. He doesn't even have a doggy smell or scratch ever! No more rash, no more itching.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Two raw dogs here as well!

Tucker is no longer bald. Raw has made him grow in his full coat in just three weeks and it just keeps getting thicker as we go into week 9! His teeth are great. Soft lush coat.

Annie is no longer suffering from her gums covering her teeth (after seven years of it) and her oral tumors are now almost non existent. Not to mention she can actually walk/run again! Great coat, no odor, small poops for both dogs.

They are now thriving (on PMR) and not just surviving (on kibble).


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Doberman Pinscher...I been feeding RAW for about a year and a half ....ALL GOOD THIS WAY!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

nupe said:


> Doberman Pinscher...I been feeding RAW for about a year and a half ....ALL GOOD THIS WAY!!


NUPE! 

You are back!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Three raised paws over here 

(Should have been four but the cat is a reluctant jerk)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Six raw fed dogs here. Four of which have been raised on raw. No problems whatsoever, all are healthier than they would be on kibble!
> 
> Tell your friend to read, research, and get a good, experienced, knowledgeable support group for guidance. I'm personally a fan of this support group right here :thumb:


I gave her the link to this site and your getting started link before I even posted this thread. She has never heard of DFC before. I hope she joins.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

11 years,,4 dogs,, roughly 13 THOUSAND pounds of chicken,, and not 1 case of salmonella . Works for me !!!


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

5 months, 2 labs on raw. No problems at all, teeth are whiter than ever, coats are soft and bad breath has disappeared.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> NUPE!
> 
> You are back!



Yes ty Sprocket.....My job had me very busy there for a minute....but I am back on the scene.


----------

